# artcut does not send info to foison c48



## Jdnamibia (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I received my foison c48 cutter last week, It switches on and everything, and does a test cut (from the machine itself).

Problem is... In Artcut 2009 it does not pick up the serial port or usb.

I received a 232 serial port as well as a USB with it, manufacturer said that I must rename serial port COM12 to COM5. There my problems beign, It does not want to rename. I right click and go to properties but I can't see where to rename it.

Can I use only the USB or must I use both usb and serial por cable?


----------

